# Hacer funcionar dos motores en forma alternada



## Bolilla (Jul 24, 2014)

En mi trabajo, un hospital, tengo dos reservorios de agua, cada uno de los reservorios tienen un motor con bomba de agua con el cual se alza el agua en un tanque elevado en forma automatica. cada uno de los motores trabaja con un contator un detector de fase y un guarda motor y con sus boyas en el tanque elevado y en el reservorio.
cuando acaba el agua en uno de los reservorio siempre estoy cerrando la llave de uno de los motores y haciendo funcionar el otro para que no falte agua dentro del hospital. lo que yo quiero es que funcione en forma alternada y automatica y necesito un diagrama para que yo pueda modificar ese tablero. ...


----------



## fen2006 (Jul 24, 2014)

y se puede dejar las 2 llaves abierta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2014)

No entendí del todo , dos cisternas y un tanque elevado + dos bombas ?


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 25, 2014)

Compañero: las bobinas de los contactores a que voltaje están trabajando?
Sí es a 24V podés poner un selector NA NC entre las bobinas de los contactores(supongo que son 2 contactores) para accionar uno u otra bomba.
Otra pregunta: las bombas son trifasicas o monofasicas?



Perdón, ahora que lo leo de vuelta ya está claro que son monos, con respecto a lo del tanque arriba, es un sólo tanque o son 2? 
Está medio raro 2 bombas para un sólo tanque a menos que una de las bombas sea la auxiliar por sí se requiere service en la otra.
Cualquier duda estoy a tus ordenes, yo ya e instalado varios tableros con 2 bombas trifasicas y que sean mono es porque el hospital no tiene tantos pisos
saca un par de fotos a la conexión de las cañerías de los reservorios a ver sí son 2 pero sólo cumplen la función de 1 como debe ser( cualquiera de los dos puede ser cerrada para cambio o reparación así no se quedan sin agua) 
la otra duda que tengo es: por que  hay que conmutar los motores? Eso no debería ser así, se deberían conmutar sólo en caso de avería del principal.
Como están los automáticos? Sacale una foto a los automáticos a ver sí son tipo italiano.
Espero más datos, Buenos Días


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola a todos.

Entiendo que es solamente un tanque de agua que está en altura y otros dos tanques que estás a nivel de la calle.
La idea es bombear agua desde abajo hacia arriba, para mantener siempre lleno el tanque de arriba.
He visto de estos sistemas funcionando en redundancia con 4 bombas, pero que obtienen el agua desde un solo tanque.
Posee un controlador digital que alterna el funcionamiento de las bombas.
Es un sistema muy caro porque se trata de agua potable y entonces las bombas son construídas con piezas metálicas especiales.
Aquí está el fabricante que vi: http://ar.grundfos.com/industries-solutions/industries/commercial-buildings.html

Por lo que se entiende del problema, son 2 bombas trifásicas (porque se usa detector de fase).
La idea es sincronizarlas, pero se habla de cerrar una llave antes de accionar la siguiente bomba.... esa parte no está clara.

Lo que sí se puede hacer, es colocar relés de tiempo (temporizadores) para accionar las bombas alternadamente. Creo que es lo más fácil y económico.


----------



## J2C (Jul 25, 2014)

Disculpen que me entrometa, pero fue claro el pedido diciendo que es lo que tiene y que necesitaría.



Bolilla dijo:


> En mi trabajo, un hospital,* tengo dos reservorios de agua, cada uno de los reservorios tienen un motor con bomba de agua con el cual se alza* el agua en un tanque elevado en forma automatica. cada uno de los motores trabaja con un contator un detector de fase y un guarda motor y con sus boyas en el tanque elevado y en el reservorio.
> *cuando acaba el agua en uno de los reservorio* siempre estoy cerrando la llave de uno de los motores y haciendo funcionar el otro para que no falte agua dentro del hospital. lo que yo quiero es que funcione en forma alternada y automatica y necesito un diagrama para que yo pueda modificar ese tablero. ...



En mi opinión aparte de agregar "algo" (selectores en los contactores y/ó automático, etc.) se deberían reemplazar las llaves actuales por electroválvulas que funcionen con la misma alimentación de los contactores para darle uniformidad al sistema. 



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2014)

O válvulas de retención , que es lo más común


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola Amigo, para que la idea sea concreta, no estaría de más que subas un esquema hídrico del sistema que quieres mejorar.


----------



## Bolilla (Jul 25, 2014)

Las bobinas de los contactores es de 220V y las bombas son trifásicas, hay dos cisternas independientes que están uno  al lado del otro y un solo tanque elevado, para que Uds. me entiendan las cisternas es abastecida de agua desde un pozo artesiano que esta aproximadamente a mil metros del hospital, en el pozo artesiano hay un motor que está a 200 metros de profundidad y otro motor en la superficie   ayuda a empujar el agua hasta el hospital, el problema yo tengo dentro del hospital porque primero se llena una de las cisternas y al llenarse este empieza a cargarse la segunda  cisterna ya que ambos están separados por una pared,  que en la parte de arriba tiene una ventanita que descarga el agua en la segunda cisterna, una vez que se llene  el primero.
En el pozo artesiano hay  guardia de seguridad solamente a la noche que acciona los motores y amanece las dos cisternas llenas, a las 9 am a 10 am termina el agua de la primera cisterna y tengo que estar atento para hacer funcionar el motor de la segunda cisterna, es por eso que yo necesito  que cuando termine el agua de un lado empiece a trabajar automáticamente del otro lado. Lo que pasa que el mantenimiento eléctrico del hospital esta a mi cargo y de que no falte agua dentro del hospital ( y hay días que me falta tiempo para  cumplir con todas esas obligaciones), y después a  eso del medio día antes de las 13 horas tengo que ir volando hasta el pozo artesiano para el abastecimiento hídrico de la tarde. Desde ya muchas gracias por toda la ayuda que me puedan dar.


----------



## jamesoro (Jul 25, 2014)

bueno, pues en el contesto es facil, por lo que lei y entendi, tienes dos motobombas enviando agua a un tanque elevado con una solo tuberia "logico" y tienes dos llaves que debea abrir para que la bomba envie el agua al tanque elevado, cierto!.

primero debes poner cheque en cada motobomba para prevenir que se devuelva el agua por cualquiera de las dos motobombas hacia el tanque.
segundo es hacer una serie segun el siguiente dibujo, asi cuando iinicia la secuencia enciende la motobomba numero 1 y al ancanzar el valor bajo automaticamente da paso a la motobomba numero 2, con la condicion que si la motobomba 1 sensa que tiene el tanque lleno apagara la numero 2 y asi se inicia el ciclo nuevamente



si deseas mas datelles o algo me dices. con gusto te hago el diagrama bien hecho, por ahora me voy a dormir


----------



## Bolilla (Jul 26, 2014)

estoy entendiendo les agradecería si me mandaras un esquema mas detallado para no cometer errores en la instalación. 

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios me fueron de mucha ayuda...


----------



## jamesoro (Jul 27, 2014)

el diagrama iria en relacion a su experiencia, si entiendes planos hidraulicos y electricos pues bien, pero si poco de hidraulica mejor se hace un dibujo, que te ayuda mas.
pd. describe todo lo que tienes actualmente para poder hacer el plano de acuerdo a los materiales utilizados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2014)

Te hice un planito con paint de tu sistema de bombas.

Cuando el *interruptor del tanque elevado* pide agua (se cierra al bajar el nivel) , pasa al *interruptor de la segunda cisterna* , si está llena encenderá al contactor de dicha bomba , si está vacía se conecta con el *interruptor de la primera cisterna* para que funcione el contactor de la primera bomba.





Yo le pondría un transformador de 220 a 24 V y le cambiaría las bobinas a los contactores por bobinas de 24 Vac cómo para hacerlo mas seguro . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## Bolilla (Jul 28, 2014)

Hola amigos, a todos les agradezco por el interés que han demostrado en  resolver  el `problema que e planteado, me resulto muy útil el diagrama que envió Dosmetros ya que solamente tuve que hacer unas pocas modificaciones al tablero que desde luego estaba funcionando bien pero en forma independiente cada motobomba y ahora en forma alternada. El domingo ya a la noche pude   revisar la computadora,  me llamo la atención lo sencillo que es el esquema, que solamente tenia que modificar los interruptores que trabaja con las bobinas de los contactores todo el día de hoy lunes estuvo funcionando perfectamente. 
Estoy muy contento por la ayuda desinteresada y espero en el futuro ayudar a otros colegas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2014)

Me alegro que te haya servido y lo hayas resuelto .

Te aconsejo poner un transformador de 220 a 24 V , unos 200 Watts y reemplazar las bobinas de los contactores , así te asegurás que nadie (vos incluido) se quede pegado revisando los flotantes de los tanques.

No se necesita ninguna otra reforma  y quedás mas acorde a las normativas actuales.

Saludos !


----------



## fen2006 (Jul 28, 2014)

una vez vi trabajando una especie de rele alternador que hacia la alternación de las 2 bombas con cada pulso que llegaba de un flotador...


----------

